# IDEA IntelliJ



## Johanness (29. Dez 2005)

Keine Werbung, nur eine Empfehlung:

IntelliJ ist eine Java-IDE, die im Gegensatz zu Eclipse kommerziell ist, also Geld kostet. Umsonst gibt es nur eine 30-Tage-Probelizenz zum Ausprobieren und unter bestimmten Voraussetzung Lizenzen für Open-Source-Projekte.

Ich persönlich habe den Eindruck, daß sich mit IntelliJ effizienter arbeiten lässt als mit Eclipse, ich also produktiver bin. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmacks- und Erfahrungssache.

Aktueller Anlass für diese Nachricht ist das derzeitige "Sonderangebot", das noch bis zum 15. Jan. 2006 läuft: Eine Personal Licence für 222 EUR plus MwSt., also zum halben Preis.

Die Website: http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/

Ganz interessant: "25 Reasons I Love Using IntelliJ Idea" - http://home.iprimus.com.au/trinexus/idea.html


Wer will, kann sich IntelliJ ja mal ansehen. Ich möchte aber ganz bestimmt nicht hier einen "IDE-War" anzetteln, welches nun die ultimativ beste Java-Entwicklungsumgebung ist.


Johannes


----------



## bygones (29. Dez 2005)

habe ne zeitlang in einem praktikum mit IntelliJ gearbeitet und empfinde es auch sehr angenehm - aber ne personal licence für über 400 Euro ist meiner Ansicht nach mal sowas von schwachsinnig ! (selbst die 222 momentan sind irrsinnig)


----------



## bronks (29. Dez 2005)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... aber ne personal licence für über 400 Euro ...


Ist damit eine Version für HobbyBastler gedacht? So für nicht profimäßig und unkommerziell?


----------



## Johanness (29. Dez 2005)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, nein, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Die "Personal Licence" darf zu jeder kommerziellen (unkommerziell natürlich auch) Entwicklung beliebig benutzt werden, auch auf beliebig vielen Rechnern und Betriebssystemen. Im Unterschied zur 'vollen' Version darf der Benutzer aber nur eine festgelegte natürliche Person (eben der Lizenznehmer) sein. Die volle Version darf innerhalb einer Firma von unterschiedlichen Personen benutzt werden - aber immer nur einer gleichzeitig.

Johannes


----------



## bronks (29. Dez 2005)

Johanness hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... nur eine festgelegte natürliche Person (eben der Lizenznehmer) sein ...


Danke für Deine Antwort! Dann würde mich noch etwas dazu interessieren: Nehmen wir mal an, daß ich mir die Software kaufe. Nach ein paar Monaten will ich mit der Software nicht mehr Arbeiten und denke daran diese verkaufen. Darf ich als Lizenznehmer meine Lizenz, offiziell und legal, weiterverkaufen?


----------



## AlArenal (29. Dez 2005)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Darf ich als Lizenznehmer meine Lizenz, offiziell und legal, weiterverkaufen?



Wieso solltest du das nicht dürfen? Ich durfte auch meinen Opel verkaufen und mir nen Renault zulegen....


----------



## Wikinator (29. Dez 2005)

ich kann IntelliJ auch empfehlen, wirklich angenehm zu arbeiten.


----------



## Johanness (30. Dez 2005)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bronks hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das wäre auch mein Rechtsempfinden.
Wenn ich aber die "Licensing FAQs" ( http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/buy/licensing_faq.html ) richtig verstehe, sehen die das ganz anders. 
Keine Ahnung, was deutsche Gerichte dazu sagen würden. Ist hier jemand Jurist?

Johannes


----------



## bronks (30. Dez 2005)

Johanness hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Genau das wäre auch mein Rechtsempfinden.
> Wenn ich aber die "Licensing FAQs" ( http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/buy/licensing_faq.html ) richtig verstehe, sehen die das ganz anders.
> Keine Ahnung, was deutsche Gerichte dazu sagen würden. Ist hier jemand Jurist?


Ich hätte angenommen, daß Du dazu etwas konkretes sagen kannst, wenn Du Dich für die Software so einsetzt und sie hier bewirbst.

Solche Fälle gab es schon bei anderer Software, die gebraucht bei Ebay verkauft wurde. In dem mir bekannten Fall war der gearschte der Käufer, weil dieser die Software installiert hatte, obwohl er dafür keine Lizenz hatte, denn diese bleibt beim ersten dafür registrierten Benutzer. Wenn dieser stirbt, dann stirbt die Lizenz mit ihm. 

Das ganze verhält sich, wie eine nichtübertragbare lebenslange Eintrittskarte ins Schwimmbad.

Wie ist man dem letzten Käufer draufgekommen, daß er eine keine Lizenz für das Programm besitzt und es trotzdem installiert hat: Der Leichtsinnige hat bei der Softwareinstallation seine komplette Adresse angegeben. Dank fehlender PFirewall hat die Software sofort dem Hersteller gepetzt ...


----------



## AlArenal (30. Dez 2005)

Ist aber doch Humbug. Wenn sich die Firma umbenennt, oder aber die Person, auf die die Software registriert ist (z.B. der Geschäftsführer) wechselt, kann es doch nicht angehen, dass man die Lizenz nicht übertragen kann.

Hier in der EU und BRD siehts rechtlich auch anders aus, als in den USA.


----------



## bronks (3. Jan 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist aber doch Humbug. Wenn sich die Firma umbenennt, oder aber die Person, auf die die Software registriert ist (z.B. der Geschäftsführer) wechselt, kann es doch nicht angehen, dass man die Lizenz nicht übertragen kann.
> 
> Hier in der EU und BRD siehts rechtlich auch anders aus, als in den USA.


Umbenennen und Geschäftsführerwechsel sind egal, denn Person bleibt Person, auch wenn es eine Juristische ist.

Der von mir genannte Fall ist in DE gewesen.


----------

